# celebrity networth?



## pushtmpersy (11 mo ago)

I know this is a question that can't be answered, but do you think it's possible to compare the sums of money that Beethoven has made all over the world since his death? Is it reasonable to assume that it is significantly greater than someone like Elvis or Michael Jackson? You can get an estimate of a celebrity's net worth. Beethoven was what I included, but nothing else. However, they do include famous people who have passed away; for instance, they claim that Elvis is worth £300 million and Michael Jackson is worth £600 million (despite the fact that another entry claims that his music has earned £2 billion since he passed away!). I additionally understand that the further you travel once again into the past it turns out to be more confounded as you need to adapt to expansion, I think the most successful film ever is as yet Gone With the Breeze, whenever adapted to expansion. So, do you think it's even possible to guess how much money Beethoven has made so far, or do you think it's impossible?


----------



## pushtmpersy (11 mo ago)

pushtmpersy said:


> I know this is a question that can't be answered, but do you think it's possible to compare the sums of money that Beethoven has made all over the world since his death? Is it reasonable to assume that it is significantly greater than someone like Elvis or Michael Jackson? You can get an estimate of a celebrity's net worth. Beethoven was what I included, but nothing else. However, they do include famous people who have passed away; for instance, they claim that Elvis is worth £300 million and Michael Jackson is worth £600 million (despite the fact that another entry claims that his music has earned £2 billion since he passed away!). I additionally understand that the further you travel once again into the past it turns out to be more confounded as you need to adapt to expansion, I think the most successful film ever is as yet Gone With the Breeze, whenever adapted to expansion of deer meat for dinner net worth. So, do you think it's even possible to guess how much money Beethoven has made so far, or do you think it's impossible?


sorry if i am on the wrong forums.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The real question is........if Beethoven never beheld a late winter mule deer on a snowy desert scape or was startled by the early fall silence broken by the bugle of a bull elk, was any of his fame or riches even worth a 'pound' of beans? --------SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> The real question is........if Beethoven never beheld a late winter mule deer on a snowy desert scape or was startled by the early fall silence broken by the bugle of a bull elk, was any of his fame or riches even worth a 'pound' of beans? --------SS


Give him a minute, he'll be Bach


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> The real question is........if Beethoven never beheld a late winter mule deer on a snowy desert scape or was startled by the early fall silence broken by the bugle of a bull elk, was any of his fame or riches even worth a 'pound' of beans? --------SS


Beethoven was deaf so I doubt he ever heard the elk and guess the answer was no. 




johnnycake said:


> Give him a minute, he'll be Bach


I doubt he will return to Handel the question.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Beethoven was deaf so I doubt he ever heard the elk and guess the answer was no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I'm afraid Elvis has left the building and Michael Jackson has beat it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> The real question is........if Beethoven never beheld a late winter mule deer on a snowy desert scape or was startled by the early fall silence broken by the bugle of a bull elk, was any of his fame or riches even worth a 'pound' of beans? --------SS


Or Chopin wood for a nice fire in the woods.

This brings back memories of my music appreciation class in college.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope a roaming wolfgang doesn't show up to his wood Chopin party and tear him apart.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to confess that when I was dating my wife in High School, (no she wasn't my wife while we were dating), I went to visit her, her mom opened the door and said she is in the living room practicing the piano. When I walked in she was playing Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, that is when I fell completely in love and knew that she would be my wife.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Well, I guess we now know who all the dads are.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> Well, I guess we now know who all the dads are.


No need to be Haydn


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> No need to be Haydn


Backcountry is just a Mahler for having any fun around here.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Well, I guess we now know who all the dads are.


Hey, even old cowboys can have a little class.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Backcountry is just a Mahler for having any fun around here.












*My wife is a flautist. I can't decide if she'd crack up from this thread or ban me from ever returning to the forum 😬😁🤣

Update: her verdict is "funny" with a straight face, which seems fair 😁


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not a dad yet, but I gotta get practiced up. My wife and I are beginning some fertility treatment stuff in the next couple months and see if we can have at least one before we get too old. Found out my swimmers are good, but there's some things going on on my wife's end. We'll see what happens!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm not a dad yet, but I gotta get practiced up. My wife and I are beginning some fertility treatment stuff in the next couple months and see if we can have at least one before we get too old. Found out my swimmers are good, but there's some things going on on my wife's end. We'll see what happens!



Best of luck, mate. It can be a tough, long journey for those of us who wait a little later in life. Took us years but the one treatment I was comfortable using finally worked the final month we were willing to "try".

I don't miss those long years but have a little girl that reminds me it was worth the heartache. I hope y'all get to experience that joy as well. And I say that as my little slides head first into the terrible twos with a big, mischievous smile. 😬

*She got a ukulele for Christmas because she loves Coco and guitars. She now "plays" it while we all sing You are My Sunshine (to Johnny Cash version on YouTube). I try to remember those moments as she spends a little more time each day being a little terrorist. But the way she sings "haapy" is pretty darn cute.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm not a dad yet, but I gotta get practiced up. My wife and I are beginning some fertility treatment stuff in the next couple months and see if we can have at least one before we get too old. Found out my swimmers are good, but there's some things going on on my wife's end. We'll see what happens!


Best of luck. We tried that a few times before it got untenable price wise. We got lucky and got a great son. Money well spent, even if it was alot of it ... lol

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Best of luck. We tried that a few times before it got untenable price wise. We got lucky and got a great son. Money well spent, even if it was alot of it ... lol
> 
> -DallanC


That's what I'm afraid of. How much these costs are going to start mounting up to. I'm honestly okay with either outcome, but I know it's gonna be hard on my wife if it doesn't work out. I can't talk her into snagging an orphan.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Best of luck, mate. It can be a tough, long journey for those of us who wait a little later in life. Took us years but the one treatment I was comfortable using finally worked the final month we were willing to "try".
> 
> I don't miss those long years but have a little girl that reminds me it was worth the heartache. I hope y'all get to experience that joy as well. And I say that as my little slides head first into the terrible twos with a big, mischievous smile. 😬
> 
> *She got a ukulele for Christmas because she loves Coco and guitars. She now "plays" it while we all sing You are My Sunshine (to Johnny Cash version on YouTube). I try to remember those moments as she spends a little more time each day being a little terrorist. But the way she sings "haapy" is pretty darn cute.


Thanks, backcountry. Good to see you are enjoying the das life.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm not a dad yet, but I gotta get practiced up. My wife and I are beginning some fertility treatment stuff in the next couple months and see if we can have at least one before we get too old. Found out my swimmers are good, but there's some things going on on my wife's end. We'll see what happens!


We did that too. It is a lot of effort and emotional "exertion", along with the expense but can work great. It didn't work for us and we adopted our daughter. A couple years later our son came the "regular" way with no assistance. Best wishes on the treatment process.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> We did that too. It is a lot of effort and emotional "exertion", along with the expense but can work great. It didn't work for us and we adopted our daughter. A couple years later our son came the "regular" way with no assistance. Best wishes on the treatment process.


I have an aunt and uncle who had that exact same scenario play out haha.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm not a dad yet, but I gotta get practiced up. My wife and I are beginning some fertility treatment stuff in the next couple months and see if we can have at least one before we get too old. Found out my swimmers are good, but there's some things going on on my wife's end. We'll see what happens!


Has she tried Coplin a feel when you weren't expecting it?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Has she tried Coplin a feel when you weren't expecting it?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> View attachment 155192


Just Chopin away over here


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My middle daughter went thru the treatments 3 times and never did have success. Broke her heart. She would have been the best mom of my 3 girls. 
(They are all good moms, don't get me wrong)
She really struggled when her little sister got pregnant accidentally......with her second, While she was trying. 
They did adopt after all that. She was tickled. 

I hope it works out for you !!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> My middle daughter went thru the treatments 3 times and never did have success. Broke her heart. She would have been the best mom of my 3 girls.
> (They are all good moms, don't get me wrong)
> She really struggled when her little sister got pregnant accidentally......with her second, While she was trying.
> They did adopt after all that. She was tickled.
> ...


My wife's twin sister and her husband just had their first (probably only) one. Yeah, that was fun when she got that news🥴


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't imagine how much Strauss that caused


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I can't imagine how much Strauss that caused


Are you just googling classical composers now?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Are you just googling classical composers now?


I don't need Google for this Lizst


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck to you all, you can't put a price on it but it can put a limit on your finances. Keep your sense of humor.

A young boy asked his grandpa how much it cost to get married, he just said, I don't know son I'm still paying.

If someone asked me today how much it costs to have a child I would have to say, I don't know, they are only in their 40's.

Those that are looking to become parents be prepared for some of your greatest joys and possibly some of your greatest heartaches, it is all part of life so enjoy the ride.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There is zero chance google wasn’t used by many of the posters in this thread. You bunch of ******** don’t know classical music!

Now where is my Metallica?

Edit: Hahaha! Reddddneckkkk is a banned word on this forum?!?!?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> There is zero chance google wasn’t used by many of the posters in this thread. You bunch of ****** don’t know classical music!
> 
> Now where is my Metallica?
> 
> Edit: Hahaha! Reddddneckkkk is a banned word on this forum?!?!?


I will have you know I played trumpet in multiple symphonic orchestras, jazz bands, marching bands, and brass choirs in my misguided youth. No need to be a big Debussy about it


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I will have you know I played trumpet in multiple symphonic orchestras, jazz bands, marching bands, and brass choirs in my misguided youth. No need to be a big Debussy about it


I played alto and tenor sax. Saying I played two different saxes sounds more impressive than it really is, but the keys are all the same. If you know how to play the alto, you know how to play the tenor sax, bass sax, the froofy little sax Kenny G played, and even the recorder. 

Obligatory this one time...at band camp...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> No need to be a big Debussy about it


Of course a deviant like you would be familiar with the term bussy. 🤣 for those of you that aren't, it is a portmanteau of the word "boy" and the slang word for a cat. Feel free to consult google if you don't know what a portmanteau is. Urban dictionary may help if you are still unsure about what a bussy is.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> There is zero chance google wasn’t used by many of the posters in this thread. You bunch of ****** don’t know classical music!
> 
> Now where is my Metallica?
> 
> Edit: Hahaha! Reddddneckkkk is a banned word on this forum?!?!?


That is funny, it reminded me of my music appreciation professor telling us how all rock music in the 60's and 70's only used 4 chords, or was it 3, man that was a long time ago funny what you can remember from years ago.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I will have you know I played trumpet in multiple symphonic orchestras, jazz bands, marching bands, and brass choirs in my misguided youth. No need to be a big Debussy about it


Yep, I played trumpet from 4th grade to 11th grade, for that many years I never did get very good at it, too lazy to practice, but it was in high school band that I met my wife.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Yep, I played trumpet from 4th grade to 11th grade, for that many years I never did get very good at it, too lazy to practice, but it was in high school band that I met my wife.


One of my biggest regrets in life is being lazy about music. I played piano and sax as a kid, but only out of absolute force from my mom. I hated every minute of it. Funny thing about it though is music is one of the few things I was actually pretty naturally gifted at. Learning how to read music and play instruments came very easy to me even thought I put very little effort into it. Now I always wonder what might have been had I actually nurtured this gift and gave it a good run. 

Anyway, I hope OP who is totally a real poster got what he was looking for out of this thread.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> One of my biggest regrets in life is being lazy about music. I played piano and sax as a kid, but only out of absolute force from my mom. I hated every minute of it. Funny thing about it though is music is one of the few things I was actually pretty naturally gifted at. Learning how to read music and play instruments came very easy to me even thought I put very little effort into it. Now I always wonder what might have been had I actually nurtured this gift and gave it a good run.
> 
> Anyway, I hope OP who is totally a real poster got what he was looking for out of this thread.


Me too. I started taking piano lessons as an adult quite a few years ago, made it to my first recital where I played the Chariots of Fire theme song, but I was busy and didn't spend the time on the piano that it required, my wife told me I needed to spend more time practicing or quit and stop wasting my piano teachers time. Maybe it's not too late to start again.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Me too. I started taking piano lessons as an adult quite a few years ago, made it to my first recital where I played the Chariots of Fire theme song, but I was busy and didn't spend the time on the piano that it required, my wife told me I needed to spend more time practicing or quit and stop wasting my piano teachers time. Maybe it's not too late to start again.


You ought to. I keep thinking how much I would like to learn how to play guitar and sing. I can't carry a tune in a bucket, but maybe with practice I could develop the ability? Only one way to find out. Maybe someday.....🙂


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You ought to. I keep thinking how much I would like to learn how to play guitar and sing. I can't carry a tune in a bucket, but maybe with practice I could develop the ability? Only one way to find out. Maybe someday.....🙂


Funny thing I took guitar lessons for a while when I was in junior high until my teacher who was in college got married, she was a fun teacher. Never kept up with it either, still have several guitars, still have my first trumpet and a piano and they just collect dust, Maybe if I can get retired I can try again.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It's funny, my mom made me take piano lessons when I was young and did it for a few years. Once I quit the lessons, I never really went back. However, music appreciation remained and I enjoy a range of music from classical to Nillas Metallica. It could be in my blood as my ancestors were musicians and choir masters. I think my mom lost me though when she made me play at a recital on opening day of fishing season. (back when there was one) 

It is the only thing in my upbringing for which I never forgave my folks.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> It's funny, my mom made me take piano lessons when I was young and did it for a few years. Once I quit the lessons, I never really went back. However, music appreciation remained and I enjoy a range of music from classical to Nillas Metallica. It could be in my blood as my ancestors were musicians and choir masters. I think my mom lost me though when she made me play at a recital on opening day of fishing season. (back when there was one)
> 
> It is the only thing in my upbringing for which I never forgave my folks.


I hope you called DCFS on her.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> It's funny, my mom made me take piano lessons when I was young and did it for a few years. Once I quit the lessons, I never really went back. However, music appreciation remained and I enjoy a range of music from classical to Nillas Metallica. It could be in my blood as my ancestors were musicians and choir masters. I think my mom lost me though when she made me play at a recital on opening day of fishing season. (back when there was one)
> 
> It is the only thing in my upbringing for which I never forgave my folks.


I think it was Robert Ruark who penned, "when you are young, the world is full of injustices and all of them are aimed squarely at you." Your story triggered a memory where I also suffered an egregious assault on my liberties during the days of my youth. During my freshman year of high school, the Cedar High School band had to play in the Iron County parade. Some sick [email protected] thought it would be funny to schedule the parade on the opening day of grouse season! I think a congressman, a senator, and Bill Clinton all got an earful over that one.


----------

